# [News] Neue PC-Exklusive Rennspiele!



## Schiwago (25. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem Gran Turismo 5 und Forza 4 bekanntlich qualitativ eher enttäuschend ausgefallen sind, gibt es nun wieder neue Hoffnung.

Als ob mit GTR 3, rFactor 2 und Project Cars die Reihe der qualitativ hochwertigen PC-exklusiven Rennspiele nicht schon lang genug wäre, gesellt sich nun ein neues hinzu:

"Assetto Corsa"

Das Spiel nutzt eine eigens entwickelte DX11-Engine mit allen möglichen Zusatzfeatures.

Mehr Infos und wirklich unglaubliche Screenshots gibt es hier zu sehen:

Assetto Corsa | Visual-Gamer.de

Kein anderes Spiel bietet derzeit solch eine unglaublich realistische Grafik.

Endlich mal wieder Games die auch wirklich das Prädikat Fotorealistisch verdient haben, und nicht so ein BF3 GTA4-ENB Murks mit totaler verhunzter Beleuchtung.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Dezember 2011)

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, das Kumo ausschließlich Hardcore Sims herstellt. Bei NK Pro (auch von Kumo) gibts weder zuschaltbare Hilfen, noch KI. Wer gegen andere fahren will, muß online fahren. Dafür gibts eine Sim mit allem was dazugehört. Bin völlig überzeugt von Kumo. Vor allem weil NK pro mir sage und schreibe 15€ gekostet hat. Das muß GTR3, rF2 (mit seinem Jahresabo) ersteinmal hinbekommen. 
Wer auf reine Sim steht (bitte wörtlich nehmen um Entäuschungen zu vermeiden) sollte sich einmal NK pro ansehen. Die Demo gibts auf der HP.

Daumen hoch für Kumo.


----------



## Schiwago (25. Dezember 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Man darf aber nicht vergessen, das Kumo ausschließlich Hardcore Sims herstellt. Bei NK Pro (auch von Kumo) gibts weder zuschaltbare Hilfen, noch KI.


 
Ist doch gut so, solche Arcade-Spiele machen mir sowieso 0 Spaß. Fahrhilfen? Für unter 14-jährige die mit Tastatur Rennspiele spielen vielleicht angebracht, für den Rest eher nicht^^

Finde nicht dass man das immer erwähnen muss, sollte man halt vor dem Kauf abklären.

Jedenfalls freu ich mich aus Rennspielfan-Sicht sehr auf das nächste Jahr.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

Hmmm, jetzt komme ich _ernsthaft_ ins wanken... Seit längerem die Vorfreude auf rFactor 2, dann der erste Screenshot von GTR 3 und nun _*das*_!  Der erste optische Eindruck ist fantastisch, was Kumo imstande ist auf die Beine zu stellen ist einschlägig bekannt.
Ich warte -noch- ab, wie sich GTR 3 entpuppt. Meine Fanatec-Zockerkurbel (Porsche 911 GT3 RS Version 2 + ClubSport Pedalen) braucht neues, _gutes_, Futter!


----------



## Zergoras (2. Januar 2012)

Das sieht schon ziemlich krass aus. Ich feier jedes Spiel, dass mal zeigt, was der PC drauf hat. Also gogo, macht was draus.


----------

